# Red River Shoot Out.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I was pondering the discussion Cap't , Okie and I had in the autoworld forumn and thought I should move it here.. My schedule is hellish for the next bit with Classes, reading signings and conventions. But I could seriously host the Red River Shootout laster this year if you folks wanted to converge on Denton. It would not be soon as I start my annual boy am I pooped schedule. But late july august and Spetember are pretty much unbooked right now.. We can kick the idea around for a bit anyways see what we come up with..


Coach


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey im game i have two weeks vacation in july lol it starts in the middle and runs to the end lol


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I should still have my weekends off when summer rolls around. I've only been at this job for a few months now. I'm told that it will pick up when the weather warms up and sometimes I'll get all of the hours that the law will allow (truck drivers are limited to 60 a week, with 2 consecutive days off). I work for a small TX. mfg. company that seems to be growing. I deliver parts to air conditioning supply houses. 

I can cruise up to DFW pretty much at the drop of a hat.

If you ever want to get together for a one day, informal slot car session, LMK.


----------

